
Hacking Nuclear Systems Is The Ultimate Cyber Threat. Are We Prepared? - champagnepapi
https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/23/16920062/hacking-nuclear-systems-cyberattack
======
generaltsos
It seems to me that many in the information security field have known that
SCADA systems are extremely vulnerable for quite some time. To me, the
question this article raises is:

"Does mentioning the possibility of nuclear system breaches increase the
likelihood that SCADA system manufacturers and their customers will take the
important steps to provide increased security?"

~~~
java-man
probably not, as the manufacturers are not liable for the system breaches.

